# Inspiration aus aller Welt!



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Falls sich jemand an unseren Bikes nicht satt sieht, hier mal eine Auswahl an Kinderbikes aus aller Welt, die ich einfach super stark finde:

5,8kg - meine direkte Konkurrenz! 






das größere geistert ja wegen den lw's ab und an durchs Forum





Early Rider - angeblich fahrfertige 5,6kg





Ob es das wohl wirklich für 600,- Liste zu kaufen gibt??





2008er Tune Bike - gibt es dazu Details?





2011 Tune Bike - war glaube ich bei 6,4kg





2012 Tune Bike - ebenfalls sub 6,5kg





Federleicht - lt. Homepage 5,9kg






Und wo kuckt ihr so ein bisschen ab??


----------



## trifi70 (14. November 2013)

Sehr schön als Anregung.  Nun versteh ich die Frage schon eher. Btw. Dein Postfach ist voll. 

Hätte gerne Details zu dem Rennrad. Laufradgröße, sind das Tufo in 24"? Lenkerbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...Dein Postfach ist voll.  ...


jaja - versuchs nochmal.

das sieht mir mehr nach 650c aus, also altes Tria-Format...


----------



## Y_G (15. November 2013)

ich stehe ja total auf die Tune Bikes  Hatte wirklich darüber nachgedacht... aber das Finanzministerium hat damals eine Haushaltssperre für Bikes dieser Art ausgesprochen *sniff*


----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> aber das Finanzministerium hat damals eine Haushaltssperre für Bikes dieser Art ausgesprochen *sniff*



Schlecht erzogenes Finanzministerium, die kann ja auch mal was dazusteuern und nicht besteuern.
Ich kaufe was ich will


----------



## paradox (16. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Schlecht erzogenes Finanzministerium, die kann ja auch mal was dazusteuern und nicht besteuern.
> Ich kaufe was ich will


----------



## svenundjenny (16. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich kaufe was ich will



Ich auch. Soll ich Dir mal meine Narben zeigen ?? Tolle Bikes, für mich eher als Rubrik "zeig was geht" als ernsthaft als Daily Driver ...


----------



## Roelof (16. November 2013)

Bitte, zeig uns ruhig deine Haut...


----------



## paradox (16. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Bitte, zeig uns ruhig deine Haut...


----------



## Toni172 (17. November 2013)

Mir gefällt das Federleicht am beste. Aber ist ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## Taurus1 (18. November 2013)

Die Preise zu den Raedern waeren nicht schlecht, falls es die denn kaeuflich zu erwerben gibt (alternativ Baukosten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

Also die Tune Bikes und das von Federleicht liegen bei +/- 4000,- für die costum Carbon Rahmen legt man angeblich 8000 Dollar (ws. australische aber das ändert an der Tatsache nichts, dass die sau teuer sind) auf den Tisch...


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

Hat jemand ein Bild und Gewicht von mmm-bikes 20 Zöller zur Hand?


----------



## AlexMC (18. November 2013)

Das hier ? :






Gewichte 16" 5,7kg, 20" 6,4kg, 24" 7,85kg

http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/eurobike_2012/blog/kinder-bike-aus-titan/a13019.html

http://www.bike-magazin.de/henri-lesewitz-eurobike-blog-2013/a16413.html


----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2013)

Wenn ich das so sehe, wird das nichts mit sub 6Kg mit dem Ethanol Rahmen.


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

ich bin da weiterhin optimistisch. Ich hol mir bei der Gabel, beim LRS und bei den Reifen ordentlich Gewicht raus.


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Das hier ?


 Kenau das - danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> ...sub 6Kg...



apropos sub 6 - was ist denn eigentlich das leichteste, euch bekannte 20-Zöllige?? hab nix leichteres als 5,8kg gefunden.


----------



## 68-er (26. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> apropos sub 6 - was ist denn eigentlich das leichteste, euch bekannte 20-Zöllige?? hab nix leichteres als 5,8kg gefunden.



in der planung oder als concept bike gibt es schon ein paar 
ansonsten kenne ich auf dem markt auch nichts leichteres ...


----------



## michfisch (26. November 2013)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was wird.
Aber, man soll sich ja Träume erhalten.
Gruss M



Roelof schrieb:


> ich bin da weiterhin optimistisch. Ich hol mir bei der Gabel, beim LRS und bei den Reifen ordentlich Gewicht raus.


----------



## Hans-Huber (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Räder von der Firma Tune? (habe ich leider bisher noch nicht gehört und ist mir nicht geläufig, aber das spielt keine Rolle), gefallen mir sehr gut und ich suche noch ein Geschenk für meinen Lieblingsenkel ein neues Rad. Dieser ist vorgestern 16 Jahre alt geworden.

Mit welcher Summe muss ich für solch ein Bike rechnen?

Liebe Grüße

Hans Huber



Roelof schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand an unseren Bikes nicht satt sieht, hier mal eine Auswahl an Kinderbikes aus aller Welt, die ich einfach super stark finde:
> 
> 5,8kg - meine direkte Konkurrenz!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Hans!

Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind die Tune-Kinderräder mit etwas Wartezeit direkt bei Tune zu beziehen und kosten um den dreh herum an die EUR 4.000,-. Für einen 16 Jährigen sind die aber eher sehr klein, von der Größe her würde ich zw. 5 und maximal 9 Jahren als Zielgruppe ansetzen. 

Ich fürchte für deinen Lieblingsenkel musst du dich um etwas größeres umsehen. Wie groß ist er denn??


----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Hans

Mit 16 ist er ja schon mehr oder weniger ausgewachsen. Da kommt ein normales Mountainbike in Frage. Die Preisspannen gehen von ein paar 100 Euro bis fünfstellig, je nach Wunsch und Geldbeutel. Sollte er nicht extrem kleinwüchsig sein, bekommst du dafür mehr Rat in den anderen Unterforen zu den Mountainbikes allgemein.

Oder hier einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wir helfen da natürlich sehr gern - vor allem, wenn es etwas richtig feines werden soll. 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

genau, wenns ein bisserl mehr (Preis) sein darf bzw. ein bisserl weniger (Gewicht), dann helfen wir auch beim Thema High-End Jugend-Bike gerne weiter... ab 26" Reifengröße kann man ja dann doch relativ bald einmal unter 9kg (XC-Fully) bzw. unter 8kg (Hardtail) bauen.


----------



## fazanatas (20. März 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/20-Mongoose-Boys-Massif-Black-Yellow/29741122




Leider geil…


----------



## michfisch (20. März 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/20-Mongoose-Boys-Massif-Black-Yellow/29741122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Was soll das den sein? Ein Bike für´n Strand oder was?*


----------



## Mamara (20. März 2014)

Google mal Pugsley oder Fatbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (20. März 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Google mal Pugsley oder Fatbike...


*Nö, mach ich nicht!
für Fat Bikes gibt es eine eigenes Forum!*


----------



## Mamara (20. März 2014)

Wusste ich nicht mit dem Unterforum hier. Aber wenn du kennst verstehe ich die Frage nicht.


----------



## fazanatas (20. März 2014)

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du etwas an Deiner Kommunikation arbeiten solltest.
@michfisch


----------



## michfisch (20. März 2014)




----------



## Roelof (20. März 2014)

Was mich mehr irritiert - das Ungetüm soll nur 31 Pfund, also rund 14kg wiegen... schreckt mich jetzt gar nicht so viel...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Was mich mehr irritiert - das Ungetüm soll nur 31 Pfund, also rund 14kg wiegen... schreckt mich jetzt gar nicht so viel...



Und wenn doch, dann gibt´s hier Lektüre dagegen.


----------



## Roelof (20. März 2014)

na *jetzt* bin ich schockiert. bin gespannt, was die lustigen Amerikaner gewichtsmäßig raus holen...


----------



## fazanatas (20. März 2014)

Mit etwas Geschick kommen Sie bestimmt sub16.


----------



## 68-er (20. März 2014)

hier noch ne ganz coole geschichte aus den staaten
über gewicht und stabilität lässt sich streiten
aber mein kleiner war feuer und flamme als er das
gesehen hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (20. März 2014)

ist ja mal fett


----------

